

Ask HN: Where to find great web developers - fishcakes

We are having an incredibly tough time finding developers with experience developing for the web.  There are a plethora of junior people, but we haven&#x27;t been able to find engineers who care deeply about making great websites.<p>Any ideas, or anyone who is interested in doing this on a contract basis?<p>I am (pretty) confident it isn&#x27;t us as we&#x27;ve been able to find amazing mobile developers, backend, devops, and even data focussed developers.
======
eschutte2
Where are you looking? Have you had luck with word of mouth referrals?

~~~
fishcakes
No engineers in our network are excited about working on the web. Everyone is
either mobile or backend focussed.

